

A more awesome 3D CSS digital clock - amy_seqmedia
http://jsfiddle.net/amyseqmedia/8cPa8/

======
nonamegiven
Very nice, well done.

Recreating the blank segments is misguided, it makes it harder to read the
clock. They should just disappear if usability is a goal.

~~~
amy_seqmedia
I disagree on hiding the inactive segments though. I like the blank segments
being still present, but because that is my opinion and not because usability
was the goal. :) I could have removed the inactive AM or PM too.

